# PNR No.



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been asked about my PNR number of my flight and wondered what it is needed for as I've never been asked for this before.

Can anyone advise.

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It's simply your reservation number / ticket booking reference number. - Passenger Name /Number Record - airlines call them different things. Who asked for it?


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok thanks, it was my work who asked for it. I wasn't sure if it was something to do with visa requirements or Immigration that's all.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

stamboy said:


> Ok thanks, it was my work who asked for it. I wasn't sure if it was something to do with visa requirements or Immigration that's all.


Interesting as it has nothing to do with visa or immigration.

I had a colleague who got in trouble due to the PNR number...


----------



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> Interesting as it has nothing to do with visa or immigration.
> 
> I had a colleague who got in trouble due to the PNR number...


Can you please share why your colleague got in trouble because of PNR number?


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

wkuser said:


> Can you please share why your colleague got in trouble because of PNR number?


I had a colleague in Canada who would "allegedly" book air ticket at premium price and then claim it as part of his expenses. Then cancel the ticket and later book it either at cheaper rate or just drive down to the place.

Once, corporate office called the airline just to check what was the best price they can get for the day of his flight. Later, they ended up inquiring his PNR number and airline told them the ticket was cancelled.

No one knew what really happened but the guy resigned next week.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not sure it was the PNR's fault.

Passenger name record - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> I had a colleague in Canada who would "allegedly" book air ticket at premium price and then claim it as part of his expenses. Then cancel the ticket and later book it either at cheaper rate or just drive down to the place.
> 
> Once, corporate office called the airline just to check what was the best price they can get for the day of his flight. Later, they ended up inquiring his PNR number and airline told them the ticket was cancelled.
> 
> No one knew what really happened but the guy resigned next week.


Well, that's fraud - no wonder he was in trouble.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Well, that's fraud - no wonder he was in trouble.


Some companies do allow swapping more expensive tickets for cheaper ones, though it's usually for the purposes of take a partner with both travelling in Eco. And then the amount claimed should be the price paid or the original amount whichever is the lower. That's how my employer approached that in the early nineties.

Edit: just to be clear: I agree with IzzyBella.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

It's probably something to do with collecting me at the airport but I get a free car pick-up anyway so will just do that and save the company an unnecessary expense.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I understand that, to me, that's fair.

However, claiming an expensive ticket and then cancelling it to get 1 cheap ticket/drive down is definitely not the same as claiming say £500 for 1 business class ticket but swapping it for 2x £250 economy tickets to take your significant other/a friend.

I condone the latter 

P.s. take me next time


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

dnastudios said:


> Some companies do allow swapping more expensive tickets for cheaper ones, though it's usually for the purposes of take a partner with both travelling in Eco. And then the amount claimed should be the price paid or the original amount whichever is the lower. That's how my employer approached that in the early nineties.
> 
> Edit: just to be clear: I agree with IzzyBella.


You are right, most employers would not mind what you have suggested above. I guess people get greedy and then get caught.


----------

